# Styrofoam confusion???



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I see lots of back grounds using the pink Styrofoam sheets from HD. These are basically made from chemicals. Won't this harm the fish over time as the chemical breaks down? Or do you somehow carve it away from the back after the concrete has cured? One other question, doesn't this stuff float? If you don't want to fasten to the back of the tank, how do you keep it from floating?


----------



## Ronzo (Sep 8, 2013)

Beci;

Styrofoam is essentially a stable, inert plastic (more exactly, its expanded polystyrene)...the same thing airpump, circulators, filter components and decorations are made of...not everything in direct or indirect contact with your aquarium water is harmful to the inhabitants! BTW, fish (and you and I) are "made of chemicals" too...whether a material is harmful in aquarium service must be specifically considered, and if necessary, tested, when its not able to logically deduce suitability from previously known data and experience.

Have a look at this thread also: https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/vie ... 3#p3120103

Cheers


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

As mentioned above it is not anything that will harm the fish so no worries there. I've been making/using backgrounds for about 7 yrs now and no issues. As to floating. Yep it will float so you need to secure it to the back of the tank. GE silicone 1* is the way I install mine in my tanks. Use a decent amount and then let the silicone off-gas for at least 72 hrs just to be on the safe side. After that you are good to go.


----------

